# When Black Sharpie Pens Will Not Work



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I used UV ink pens to draw patterns for Christmas decorations. A black light is used to see them for painting the design, but there is no visible line in the final design!

Joe


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great idea. Beats pencil lines that way. Can you tell the color you're applying as you paint, or select the color then turn on the light?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very clever idea!


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

You only see the UV Ink drawn lines with the black light on. You can turn it on and off with a foot switch or whatever. It helps you to paint shapes without any visible guidelines to cover up or erase.

Joe


----------

